# Nuva ring?



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

Tried it? Know anything about it? Any info is appreciated!


----------



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah... I tried it once and really disliked it. My husband could feel it too. It sounds good in theory but in real life it was, well, er... in the way. Others may have had better experiences, but for me and my anatomy it didn't work.


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

im on it and i like it a lot, my husband when we were together couldnt feel it during intercourse it depends on how far back you slide in in, once its in i dont feel a thing, its like i dont have anything in there at all lol.


----------



## GoingNowhere (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm on it, and I like it.
I chose it because at the time, I was certain I wanted to try for another baby within a year our two. It was simpler and fit my case better than the iud. The pill would only add more worry and stress to my day trying to remember, and seeing as how it's an oral prescription, the hormones hitting my gestational tract meant at least 3 months of nausea and random vomiting (from previous experience). No thank you.
First two months, my periods were quick and heavy. The first day of my period, I got a glob of tissue, like my endometrium build up thicket than usual and instead of shedding off gradually, seemed to peel off at once. Dr said all was well, just to monitor over my next few cycles.

Ever since giving childbirth, I've had a problem with vaginal dryness. Some women complain of a thicker discharge on the ring, but its benefited me by giving me a more regular flow of natural secretion. 

I do not cramp or spot from it, and it is not noticeable at all once in. husband can feel it upon initial penetration, but says it does not bother him, and it is not noticeable after that.

You can twist and pinch the middle for easy insertion, or put it in an empty tampon casing.. there's no need to worry about placement, unless its uncomfortable, then you most likely did not insert it far enough. Naturally, I've found that my vaginal muscles will place it for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

This all made my uterus ache LOL!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

If I were raising 5 boys and not planning anymore children, I'd ask hubby to get the vasectomy. My hubby had his done just over a week ago. He had pain 2 days tops, then back to normal. We still need to use condoms, but not for long. I can not wait, I'm allergic to latex and some lubes. Well worth the procedure he thinks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PartlyCloudy (Jun 6, 2011)

No personal experience, but my SIL developed horribly painful cysts from using it. Seeing what she went through convinced me to stick w/other methods.


----------



## gcecelie (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes and my hormones went crazy. I got very aggressive and took it out after 30 days. I was by far not the only one (example: NuvaRing emotional HELL-anyone? - Aphrodite's Discussion Forums) Just google nuvaring side effect anger.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> If I were raising 5 boys and not planning anymore children, I'd ask hubby to get the vasectomy. My hubby had his done just over a week ago. He had pain 2 days tops, then back to normal. We still need to use condoms, but not for long. I can not wait, I'm allergic to latex and some lubes. Well worth the procedure he thinks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Careful with vasectomy. The risk and seriousness of complications is high enough that any man should be completely on board with it before getting it done.

I was hurting significantly for a year (the urologist said it could take up to two years to settle down) and still get twinges (9 years out), but since it was my idea I sucked it up and dealt with it. Not sure I would have had the same mindset if I felt pressured.


----------

